# asus gtx 780 directcu ii vs evga gtx 780 classified with acx cooler



## Subhajit Pramanik (Nov 4, 2013)

planning for buying a 780 after the price cuts. want to know which one of these two cards will work better in indian environment. also does asus has global warranty as evga?


----------



## kittoo (Nov 4, 2013)

Subhajit Pramanik said:


> planning for buying a 780 after the price cuts. want to know which one of these two cards will work better in indian environment. also does asus has global warranty as evga?



I dont think any company othrr than evga gives international warranty. Direct cu II uses less power and produces less heat. On the other hand, evga classified is faster.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 5, 2013)

^^ please mention where you want to buy from, price and link please if online.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 5, 2013)

Direct CU II is slightly better tahn ACX cooler. But then again, the difference isn't much. Also, Asus' service centers should be easily available.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Subhajit Pramanik said:


> planning for buying a 780 after the price cuts. want to know which one of these two cards will work better in indian environment. also does asus has global warranty as evga?



i dont think asus provide global warranty. you should better ask asus.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 5, 2013)

Subhajit Pramanik said:


> planning for buying a 780 after the price cuts. want to know which one of these two cards will work better in indian environment. also does asus has global warranty as evga?



I don't think EVGA Cards are available in India? 
But their RMA procedure is very good, ship it to taiwan [1000rs from india] they fix it and ship it back for free.
But Asus doesn't have global warranty and prices are way too high to buy 780 from india.


----------



## Subhajit Pramanik (Nov 6, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I don't think EVGA Cards are available in India?
> But their RMA procedure is very good, ship it to taiwan [1000rs from india] they fix it and ship it back for free.
> But Asus doesn't have global warranty and prices are way too high to buy 780 from india.



yeah i'm planning to purchase from amazon. am worried about the temps of the evga card as in india temp is way more than us and asus surely has the better cooler. but even after a week of the price cuts, here the prices seem to remain the same. so with evga, i can get the lower price+complete warranty if i buy it from amazon. wondering if evga 780 can maintain the oc in indian temps. :/



sam_738844 said:


> ^^ please mention where you want to buy from, price and link please if online.



planning to buy it from amazon using amazon international shipping service. 

*www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_n_shi...tx+780&ie=UTF8&qid=1383678171&rnid=2944662011

all the cards are amazonglobal eligible. total price will be mentioned price+customs[around $100]


----------

